# Need Help ID'ing this .38 Special



## 97baja (Apr 28, 2010)

Ideas anyone? I have had it for about 21 years. I got it from my Dad. He thinks he acquired it used around the early 1970's. Does anyone recognize the emblem? EG?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My copy of the book "The Official Guide to Gunmarks" indicates this stamping was used as a trademark by EIG of Miami, FL, on certain guns they imported. They also used another trademark that consisted of several concentric circles, similar to the design on the grip inlay of your handgun. The book listing for that company says they imported small autoloading handguns and revolvers around 1967. If that's the case, the Gun Control Act of 1968 may have driven them out of business, as it severely restricted imports of small/cheap handguns after it took effect.

My copy of the Blue Book does not list an importer under that name/initials, so I'm guessing they didn't bring in very many guns or they'd have at least a token listing. Maybe someone else here has heard of them?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

A google search will give you some more information on the EIG made in Italy


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Your 38 looks very similar to the 38 that came out of the Japanese company Miroku.
In the 1960's they had limited import into the US but I think they were called Liberty Chiefs.Miroku makes Brownings products.


----------



## 97baja (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I now have a place to start. After reading some web pages, I came across an answer from Yahoo answers, which is sign DJ, so maybe it's your answer DJNiner. It explains a lot.

Thanks again


----------



## tncruzin (Dec 12, 2010)

Except for the EG emblem, the gun looks a lot like a Rossi 38 special that I own.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m207/tncruzin/IMG_0003.jpg


----------

